# Dog park



## gsd_lexi (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello everyone! Here is the deal... I have been taking my 5 month old GSD female to the dog park for a couple months now. She loves it and always has a great time. However lately I've noticed that dogs are becoming more aggressive toward her. She never initiates it and doesn't even fight back. As soon as she sees a threat she is completely submissive and even rolls over for them to smell her. Lately she will even go up to dogs and lick their face to say that she comes in peace but dogs still keep attacking her. Is there anything that she is doing wrong? Is it just the other dogs? It seems to happen mostly at one of the two dog parks I take her to. So maybe it's just the people there? What should I do?


----------



## Bebe56 (Dec 8, 2014)

i bet she's not spayed.. if so, better keep her away, or let her play only with dogs you know are not aggressive towards her...


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

I still think shes too puppy for the park. I think 1 year old is recommended. If she isnt spayed, that's another reason. 




gsd_lexi said:


> Hello everyone! Here is the deal... I have been taking my 5 month old GSD female to the dog park for a couple months now. She loves it and always has a great time. However lately I've noticed that dogs are becoming more aggressive toward her. She never initiates it and doesn't even fight back. As soon as she sees a threat she is completely submissive and even rolls over for them to smell her. Lately she will even go up to dogs and lick their face to say that she comes in peace but dogs still keep attacking her. Is there anything that she is doing wrong? Is it just the other dogs? It seems to happen mostly at one of the two dog parks I take her to. So maybe it's just the people there? What should I do?


----------



## gsd_lexi (Jan 30, 2015)

She is not spayed yet but is not in heat. I do not let other dogs mount her. The recommendation for dog parks is 4 months as to be able to socialize her asap. 
So you guys think that the other dogs are reacting to her hormones since she is not spayed yet?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The other dogs will attack submissives. They need owners who make them stop or else it can lead to a fight when your dog finally says "enough is enough"


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

I always hear socialize them(which is SUPER DUPER IMPORTANT)at a early age, but I personally don't like them that young at the park. The way I see it is, to socialize her, take her everywhere with you (coffee shop, petsmart, car drives), but to a dog park where there can be old, mean or dominant dogs... not yet. Even if she hasnt gone into heat, other dogs realize she is female and a puppy. The last thing you want is for one dog to challenge her, and make that her personality forever. GSD are fearless and need to be taught to be courageous and build their confidence. It will be very hard to do if your pup had only one bad experience. That's just my opinion. I've see to many scared GSD lately. BTW - my female isn't spayed  Not yet at least. 




gsd_lexi said:


> She is not spayed yet but is not in heat. I do not let other dogs mount her. The recommendation for dog parks is 4 months as to be able to socialize her asap.
> So you guys think that the other dogs are reacting to her hormones since she is not spayed yet?


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

Add a pic of the pup if you can!! Love to see them at 5 months




gsd_lexi said:


> Hello everyone! Here is the deal... I have been taking my 5 month old GSD female to the dog park for a couple months now. She loves it and always has a great time. However lately I've noticed that dogs are becoming more aggressive toward her. She never initiates it and doesn't even fight back. As soon as she sees a threat she is completely submissive and even rolls over for them to smell her. Lately she will even go up to dogs and lick their face to say that she comes in peace but dogs still keep attacking her. Is there anything that she is doing wrong? Is it just the other dogs? It seems to happen mostly at one of the two dog parks I take her to. So maybe it's just the people there? What should I do?


----------



## gsd_lexi (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's my baby girl


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi. I had a similar dog park problem with Finn, my 5 month old male GSD. I felt as though some of the dogs disliked him and others were aggressive toward him. I was so afraid that he wouldn't be socialized that I consulted a respected dog trainer. He is dead-set against taking pups to dog parks. He has a supervised play group at his facility. He and his staff evaluate each pup and place him/her with other pups that they will get along with. He actually has a trained dog that helps with the process.
Finn has done great. He has learned how to play with other dogs and he is no longer afraid when he encounters other dogs when we are out walking.
Some Petco's have free puppy play times. And those groups are also supervised. They allow dogs up to 5 months.
Also the SPCA has some really good beginner programs like nose-work and agility. My trainer says that GSDs like to work and classes like those build confidence which can help dogs overcome fears.
Good luck. Hope all goes well.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

if i were you, i wouldn't take the dog to dog parks. do weekly group obedience classes and set up play dates with co-workers. dog parks are for schmucks.


----------



## gsd_lexi (Jan 30, 2015)

also if i could get your trainers website or contact info that would be great!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Dog parks are the worst idea on the planet. ANY time you have a large group of dogs together, most of them probably not trained and with owners that don't know any better, you're going to have problems. I can not tell you the number of dogs I've stitched up at work because of fights at the dog park. 

Socializing doesn't necessarily mean throwing your dog in with a bunch of other dogs constantly. It means getting her out to experience new and strange environments, and most importantly training her and working with her one on one in those environments. So that no matter what she encounters, you are the important part in her world where obedience isn't even a second thought.

I also will never understand this crazy obsession with people wanting their dogs to LOVE all other dogs, and wanting them to constantly play with all other dogs. Again, see the comment above about the number of dogs I have to stitch up from dog bites. I've had 3 tonight alone. Dogs don't have to like other dogs, they just need to behave around them. that is where the obedience work and play in all environments will do a lot more for proper socialization over a dog park any day.

Your dog keeps getting beat up by other dogs, she is going to grow up and have a real problem with them.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

We live in Boston. The trainer is a short distance north of Boston. It's called, K9 Top Performance in Reading MA. Steve Roberts is the trainer and owner of the facility. 
A K9 police officer recommended Steve and it is really working out for us.
Finn is very headstrong and stubborn and was getting hard to manage (plus I was even more worried about the social stuff). 
I needed the support that a good trainer has to offer. I think it's worth the effort to find a trainer with a proven track record.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

the last time I took my lexie to the dog park, a retriever bit the face of another dog, it was literally hanging!!!!!! that was about 2 years ago, haven't taken her there since. Bad things can and do happen in the blink of an eye.


----------

